# Installing full frame windows with existing metal siding



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

you can cut back the metal siding 3 or 4'' install your flashing and window than install some type of trim whether aluminum vinyl or wood the choice is yours,just make sure you use a competent siding installer that understands drainage details


----------



## testerdiyc (Aug 2, 2010)

Does flashing get installed before the window?:huh:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

It is not only possible it’s very doable. 

It does take a little more than basic DIY skills to pull it off properly though.

Post some pictures and we can tell you how and then you can decide whether you're up to the task or not.

As Tom said the new look will have to include window trim.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

No, but I have to say, it really is not a diy task.... Regarding your sills, is it the full sill that is rotted, or just the outer 1 1/2" or so, which is just the sill nose and would not necessitate full replacement.


----------

